# Who knew Ikea makes great guitar storage solutions?



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

It's near perfect I say! 
It's one of their Expedit shelves.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice Dave.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

why dont they have necks? they must not play very well like that.


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

cheezyridr said:


> why dont they have necks? they must not play very well like that.


short scale


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

I love the hello kitty guitar.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

kinda disapointed. Thats slick for a builder, but useless pour moi.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

nkjanssen said:


> Seems like it would be a pain to take the neck off everytime I put a guitar away.
> 
> Those same shelves make excellent LP storage, though.


that's exactly what I use it for.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> why dont they have necks? they must not play very well like that.


I'm actually a pro air guitar player. These are top of the line air guitars, as you can see by the fancy bodies. Beginner air guitar models are all clear, as you can see on Youtube, but the demanding air guitarist needs more toan, so we go for solid wood bodies with clear necks. Duh.


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like candy. Want.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> I'm actually a pro air guitar player. These are top of the line air guitars, as you can see by the fancy bodies. Beginner air guitar models are all clear, as you can see on Youtube, but the demanding air guitarist needs more toan, so we go for solid wood bodies with clear necks. Duh.


...er...you have made a rookie mistake. Many beginner & intermediate air guitarists get locked into thinking that way but the true air guitarist doesn't need a wooden body on their instrument. If you need a wooden body it is because you often err in the position of the picking hand and pro air guitarists have that down pat - no pros trade down the air body for a wooden body (and the air strap for a leather or other material strap). 

I have a way better air shelf loaded with air guitars:
View attachment 2421


I leave the blinds drawn because I don't want them to suffer any UV damage.
It doesn't take up much room for holding 60 though.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Skiddlydiddly said:


> Looks like candy. Want.


Now I know how I can lure older men: buy myself a white van, load it with these bodies, and drive the van around suburban areas. 



smorgdonkey said:


> ...er...you have made a rookie mistake. Many beginner & intermediate air guitarists get locked into thinking that way but the true air guitarist doesn't need a wooden body on their instrument. If you need a wooden body it is because you often err in the position of the picking hand and pro air guitarists have that down pat - no pros trade down the air body for a wooden body (and the air strap for a leather or other material strap).


Hehe... only seasoned air guitarists know that you never actually get chicks with an air guitar. So as a compromise, pro air guitarists use half a guitar. So we can get chicks. Half the time. Or half a chick. Or a half chick.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Swedish Shelves with Chinese parts...sounds more like a Buffet..


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Don't be so sure about the Chinese part


----------



## snacker (Jun 26, 2008)

they work perfectly for vinyl too


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Don't be so sure about the Chinese part



But they are......no on anywhere else makes a body for that cheap.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

al3d said:


> But they are......no on anywhere else makes a body for that cheap.


If you say so. But my contact at the factory would disagree with you


----------



## Shooter177 (Aug 8, 2012)

What colour are The tele's on the top right? They don't match any that I have seen on your sight?


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

dmc..sshoot me. pm with your contact....


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Shooter177 said:


> What colour are The tele's on the top right? They don't match any that I have seen on your sight?


They are metallic blue. I think it's the lighting that screws around with the colour.


----------

